# Diablo 2 - Speicherstand



## spy12 (4. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich bin dabei noch einmal Diablo 2 zu spielen. Nun fahre ich aber nächstes Wochenende weg, und möchte meinen aktuellen Spielstand auf mein Laptop holen. Ist das möglich? Und wenn ja welche Dateien muss ich kopieren?
Recht der save- Ordner?

MfG


----------



## Succer (4. Mai 2008)

Im save ordner sind einige Dateien mir dem Namen deiner Speilfigur, die muss du einfach in den Save Ordner auf dem Laptop kopieren und los gehts

[DISCLAIMER] Das geht nur mit Offline/Singleplayer caharkteren, Online Charaktere sind auf den Blizzard Servern gespeichert und da sollte es reichen, wenn du dich mir deinen Daten einloggst *glaub*


----------



## gasparax (11. Mai 2008)

Succer am 04.05.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Im save ordner sind einige Dateien mir dem Namen deiner Speilfigur, die muss du einfach in den Save Ordner auf dem Laptop kopieren und los gehts
> 
> [DISCLAIMER] Das geht nur mit Offline/Singleplayer caharkteren, Online Charaktere sind auf den Blizzard Servern gespeichert und da sollte es reichen, wenn du dich mir deinen Daten einloggst *glaub*



ja genauso geht es..spiele derzeit auch nochmal Diablo2
mfG


----------



## Forsaker (13. Mai 2008)

spy12 am 04.05.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich bin dabei noch einmal Diablo 2 zu spielen. Nun fahre ich aber nächstes Wochenende weg, und möchte meinen aktuellen Spielstand auf mein Laptop holen. Ist das möglich? Und wenn ja welche Dateien muss ich kopieren?
> Recht der save- Ordner?
> ...




Wenn du offline spielst, dann musst du auch noch auf die Version der Dateien achten. Empfehlenswert ist der letzte Patch 1.11b, wobei auch 1.08 seine Vorteile hat. Da gibt es zahlreiche interessante Rezepte und allgemein weniger überpowerte Runenwörter.

Nächste Möglichkeit wäre : 
Du baust deine Single-Player Chars einfach nach, falls du sie in einem anderen Patch haben willst.
Hier findest du einen Editor und alle Patches mit "Zurück-Patch-Tool" : 
http://www.d2pvp.de/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=27

Zum ausprobieren sind da auch einige Chars dabei, die jedoch zum normalen Singleplayer Spiel (gegen Monster) einfach zu perfekt ausgerüstet sind. 

MfG


----------

